# [SOLVED] Phillips HTS5580 Setup



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

Just got this 5.1 system, all the speakers work which I've tested using the aux cord and my phone (Pandora)... I have the HDMI plugged in to HDMI 1 on my Sharp Aquos 60" Smart TV (ARC HDMI) .. Now how do I get the sound to come through the 5.1 speakers for my PS3, Wii (using HDMI Upscaler) and the Cable??

I've never done any of this before, thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Phillips HTS5580 Setup*

there should be a setting in the tv to use external speakers or something similar. what is the exact model number of the tv? without the model number there is no way to give specific instructions


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Phillips HTS5580 Setup*

Nevermind! Got it set. I had to change the TV output from fixed to variable, and then smartlink the HTS 5580 and it synced with the HDMI Arc setting


----------

